
Restoration of defocused and blurred images, Part 2 – Practice (2012) - nkurz
http://yuzhikov.com/articles/BlurredImagesRestoration2.htm
======
ludbb
Many recent posts about image processing, I'm wondering if someone is using HN
to attract CV people to apply for positions to be announced or if suddenly
some people started appreciating this field.

~~~
nkurz
As the poster of this piece, I can suggest a simple explanation: upon reading
one of the first pieces, I searched the web for more information. Upon finding
an interesting followup, I posted it here.

